# If you could only have one Vape Setup.



## Rob Fisher (11/10/17)

If you could only have one vape set up what would it be?

I have a great collection and some amazing bits and pieces but if I had to choose only one it would be a Billet Box with Ti Flow. I pretty much never leave the house without a BB (or two) and when I head for Europe again in 2 weeks I will be taking 3 BB's and nothing else.

It looks fantastic... the battery life is the best I have ever had... doesn't leak... the flavour is outstanding... refilling the tank is a breeze... it's pocket friendly... building and wicking is a really simple exercise! What more could one ask for? Boom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/10/17)

I would have to claim my star sign (Gemini) and pick one for each of the twins  It would be a difficult choice between the SXK BB and the VTINBOX squonker. Each having its own highlights. I have to agree on all your points about the BB @Rob Fisher, but for where I am on this journey, the versatility of squonking which also allows me to drip, is very useful. If you had to force me to choose, I must admit that for now it will be my SXK BB. Luckily I don't have to chose 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (11/10/17)

BB + Exo for me:




I'd love to try a Flow one day... (and thanks to Rob's connections I might just be able to! Holding thumbs )

It is compact, solid, has great flavor, excellent battery life, easy to build on and looks fantastic.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## zadiac (11/10/17)

My RX200s and my Reload RTA. Using that exclusively at the moment and it serves me very well. Atty is a bit thirsty, but it's ok. I have lots of juice  but the flavor makes up for it. I'm a happy chappy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (11/10/17)

Sxk BB+Exocet all day everyday!!! It just pleases you, no hassle no fuss just pure brilliance, nou dink ek aan die regte ding wat boeta @Rob Fisher so veel van het!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (11/10/17)

Reo Grand with OL16. Everlasting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

Ooh, @Rob Fisher - this is another excellent thread!!

For me it's really really difficult. 

I have a few vape devices that always are close to me. My Evod1 , my Lemo1, my SubTank Mini and my Reos , especially Reo Black aka thumper. 

But if I could only choose one I think I would also go for my silver BilletBox and Exocet - just because it's such a great all rounder. 






But if I only vaped on it I would certainly miss my Evods portability and stealthy vape and my Blackbird in my Reo Black. It would be very sad indeed... and I would shed a tear missing the sharpness of my Lemo1. Just for the record!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (11/10/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh, @Rob Fisher - this is another excellent thread!!
> 
> For me it's really really difficult.
> 
> ...



Dont worry @Silver its just a thread. We dont really have to only vape on one device, ever. We can have our favorite setups as you stated for the different juice profiles. I like vaping for that same reason. the versatility.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Dont worry @Silver its just a thread. We dont really have to only vape on one device, ever. We can have our favorite setups as you stated for the different juice profiles. I like vaping for that same reason. the versatility.



Thank you @antonherbst , i was getting quite upset typing my post and considering what it would be like with just one setup. I think that would be a disaster for me. I can do it for a day or maybe two, but after a while i get cravings for other types of vapes. Strange but wonderful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jamie (11/10/17)

Hasn't even been a week but definitely the SXK BB. I haven't picked up another device since getting this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (11/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thank you @antonherbst , i was getting quite upset typing my post and considering what it would be like with just one setup. I think that would be a disaster for me. I can do it for a day or maybe two, but after a while i get cravings for other types of vapes. Strange but wonderful.



That is really the wonderful thing about vaping. The variety and the versatility of the setups available. It would be equally difficult for me to choose just one setup. But if i had to choose i would definitely settle on the REO grand and the OL16 atty. Purely for that versatility of ADV and dripping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

jamie said:


> Hasn't even been a week but definitely the SXK BB. I haven't picked up another device since getting this.
> 
> View attachment 110025



Nice picture @jamie !


----------



## KB_314 (11/10/17)

Favourite setup is one thing. "Desert Island" scenario though may be a different setup altogether. 
I don't yet think I've found "the one" p4p perfect setup for me. Granted I don't have a BB, but I somehow don't think it's going to be "the one" for me either. 
But my desert island mod is a no-brainer - raw tumbled Reo Grand. That, with a handful of spares and your favorite flavor-chasing BF atty, for the win. I'd grab an OL16. 
@Silver , expect a dry-hit from Thumper for what you've said in this thread

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

KB_314 said:


> Favourite setup is one thing. "Desert Island" scenario though may be a different setup altogether.
> I don't yet think I've found "the one" p4p perfect setup for me. Granted I don't have a BB, but I somehow don't think it's going to be "the one" for me either.
> But my desert island mod is a no-brainer - raw tumbled Reo Grand. That, with a handful of spares and your favorite flavor-chasing BF atty, for the win. I'd grab an OL16.
> @Silver , expect a dry-hit from Thumper for what you've said in this thread



Lol, what did I say that deserves a dry hit from thumper @KB_314 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (11/10/17)

Silver said:


> Lol, what did I say that deserves a dry hit from thumper @KB_314 ?


Lol - just having a bit of fun. And maybe a bit jell-jell of all these BB's
Thumper (& Avril) were once top-of-the-pops on the forum. Now they've been ousted by BB's. Thumper must be particularly upset because BB, aka new Thumper, even came with the same suit, just slicker, sexier and more snake-like.
Seriously though, the BB love on the forum does feel like the Reo love a couple of years ago. Maybe a passing of the torch moment. I definitely need one, soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

KB_314 said:


> Lol - just having a bit of fun. And maybe a bit jell-jell of all these BB's
> Thumper (& Avril) were once top-of-the-pops on the forum. Now they've been ousted by BB's. Thumper must be particularly upset because BB, aka new Thumper, even came with the same suit, just slicker, sexier and more snake-like.
> Seriously though, the BB love on the forum does feel like the Reo love a couple of years ago. Maybe a passing of the torch moment. I definitely need one, soon



Thanks for explaining @KB_314 

Look, the BB gives me a glorious vape on fruity menthols. Its so easy to fill and the battery life is amazing. And its properly pocket friendly

But

I wont even try a strong tobacco in there. Rewicking is not as easy as the toppers on the RM2 and its not for MTL. So each have their own place in my vaping. 

I just chose the BB as my choice because i had to go with one and i would probably be least grumpy with the BB... Not a nice way of looking at it, I know - but in my vase thats what it is.

And another thing, the Reos will most likely outlast the BB with drops etc because of no electronics. So maybe my choice was not so wise for the very long term.... Lol...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (11/10/17)

Reo Grand with RM2. 
If it was to be the one and only and the last. It will outlast all the other electronic mods.
The only guys that will be vaping away in the future would be us Reonauts, especially when that EMP bomb hits

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mida Khan (11/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you could only have one vape set up what would it be?
> 
> I have a great collection and some amazing bits and pieces but if I had to choose only one it would be a Billet Box with Ti Flow. I pretty much never leave the house without a BB (or two) and when I head for Europe again in 2 weeks I will be taking 3 BB's and nothing else.
> 
> ...



I'll take the rest of the collection, thanks

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

GregF said:


> Reo Grand with RM2.
> If it was to be the one and only and the last. It will outlast all the other electronic mods.
> The only guys that will be vaping away in the future would be us Reonauts, especially when that EMP bomb hits



I love your reply here @GregF 
Am so tempted to change my choice to the Reo/RM2

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## DaveH (11/10/17)

I would go for the Skyline ................... as for the mod ...... any that the Skyline fits.
That was easy
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (11/10/17)

My Gloom and Solo..haven't put that setup down since I first got it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (11/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you could only have one vape set up what would it be?
> 
> I have a great collection and some amazing bits and pieces but if I had to choose only one it would be a Billet Box with Ti Flow. I pretty much never leave the house without a BB (or two) and when I head for Europe again in 2 weeks I will be taking 3 BB's and nothing else.
> 
> ...


Tough one Rob,but if I can only have one I think it's my SX mini Q class topped with the VCST by Vapors Cloud.
The SX mini just flat out performs and the VCST delivers the purest flavor I've ever gotten from an RTA or RDA for that matter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (11/10/17)

zadiac said:


> My RX200s and my Reload RTA. Using that exclusively at the moment and it serves me very well. Atty is a bit thirsty, but it's ok. I have lots of juice  but the flavor makes up for it. I'm a happy chappy


Hey Z,you kn


zadiac said:


> My RX200s and my Reload RTA. Using that exclusively at the moment and it serves me very well. Atty is a bit thirsty, but it's ok. I have lots of juice  but the flavor makes up for it. I'm a happy chappy


Hi @zadiac ,I found it interesting you picking the RX 200.
With all the flack Wismec has gotten about issues with the 510s etc.my SX200 has not let me down .I got it when it first came out and the thing's an Energizer Bunny,just keeps working,and working.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (12/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for explaining @KB_314
> 
> Look, the BB gives me a glorious vape on fruity menthols. Its so easy to fill and the battery life is amazing. And its properly pocket friendly
> 
> ...


I don't know, with all the ringing endorsements the B.B. is constantly receiving, I just might have to eventually join the club!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (12/10/17)

kev mac said:


> Hey Z,you kn
> 
> Hi @zadiac ,I found it interesting you picking the RX 200.
> With all the flack Wismec has gotten about issues with the 510s etc.my SX200 has not let me down .I got it when it first came out and the thing's an Energizer Bunny,just keeps working,and working.....



Yeah, it hasn't let me down. Just keep in mind, I don't have the RX200. I have the RX200*s*. There is quite a difference in quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/10/17)

Reo Grand with the 'Nuppin RDA

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (12/10/17)

If i really had to make my pick here, i would say my coppervape BF with the SXK hadaly... 

in the 2.5 years i have spent vaping, i have long last had such a good vape.

i know there is better out there, but unfortunately budget plays a huge role in that...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN (12/10/17)

In all honesty,I would stick to my Tesla 2/3 using it in 3 battery mode.
The 3 batteries last me an entire day (whether its with my 3 25R'S,3 ENOOKS or my 3 SONY VTC6's).

As for my atty...eish.Tough one.
I would probably stick with my VGOD RDTA TRICKTANK 2-more for ease of building and wicking,and the good flavour I get.I simply need a tank for convenience sake-being in a workshop environment-so the RDTA suites me fairly well.

If I could choose an atty which I do not yet have-it would have been the reload RTA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (12/10/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh, @Rob Fisher - this is another excellent thread!!
> 
> For me it's really really difficult.
> 
> ...


You know @Silver ,I know how you feel.

I recently competed at a cloud comp at vape cartel,and I had purchased a new Buddha RDA 30mm not long before that.
When practising for the comp,the Buddha produced a fair amount more than my faithful Mason24 RDA,but the Mason had taken positions for me in my last 2 comps before that-not to mention the lengths to which I had gone to get the Mason24,as Sir Vape is the only store in the country to stock it.

Needless to say,I left the Buddha at home and used my Mason.
My point is,though certain attys and mods may be better than one another,as is everything else in life-it would be very sad indeed if we ever had to choose just one setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/10/17)

I wouldn't even know.

I love my Reo Grand (OG) with the Cyclops. But I do prefer certain juices in an "air'ier" big atty.

So I would probably go with a new Reo Grand with a badass 22mm DLH RDA on top.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wikus (12/10/17)

Twisp cue ftw.

Hassle free vape, nice throat hit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (12/10/17)

wikus said:


> Twisp cue ftw.
> 
> Hassle free vape, nice throat hit.


Agreed.... still loving the heck out of my cue...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

